# Seiki TV 22 inches LC-22G78



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a Seiki TV 22 inches LC-22G78 which usually turns from red light to blue light at lower bottom of panel before it turns on.

Recently when I turn on using remote control it turns from red light to blue light and doesn't turn on. Or sometimes just no blue light shows and screen not on.

I e-mailed Seiki Support they told me to do a couple of things here-
I tried unplug ac cord and try again and factory reset and try again.
Still t.v. doesn't turn on when I use remote to turn on or Power button on t.v..

I heard this might be due to power supply or capacitors?

How much does it cost to buy power supply/capacitors is it almost as expensive as buying new t.v. set ?
Can one fix it without sending it in for repair ?

I have t.v set for over 4 years now.
So my warranty for t.v.is over 1 year period. 

Seiki asking me for receipt and take photo of the back with serial number and model of t.v., nut I don't think it will be covered for anything since it over 4 years ago and I can't find the receipt.

So any advice what I should do ?

Thanks

Zhong

.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi zhong :wave:

If you can solder neatly it's worth looking for bulging/split capacitors, especially around the power-supply area. If you find any then replace with identical value components (although the rated voltage can be higher, NOT lower than the faulty capacitor).

*NOTE:* - Modern circuit-boards are mostly 'multi-layered' so you'll need a hot soldering-iron with a very fine tip, ensure the solder has melted completely through the boards before removing the component(s) wires, otherwise the board will be irrepairably damaged.

Otherwise, modern TVs require specialised test equipment to diagnose. Depending on the actual fault and the repair-shop, it might be cheaper to repair but check with the shop first - Some shops charge for an estimate then knock that off the final cost, so you might be able to knock the estimate-price off a replacement TV, it it's needed.


----------

